# i've been steelheading!



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

and it's crazy. i love it! when you see the bobber drop down and zigzag, catching a glimpse of the hog when he surfaces, fighting him in near to the net... and i'm still amazed that those monsters haven't snapped the pole yet. its even better being the only girl down there and catching more than the other guys in the other boats... all i can do is shrug my shoulders, smile, and cast again. :lol: 

i'm so hooked. pun intended. click on my gallery.


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

That's awesome! Nice pics. Congrats!!


----------



## bumpbottom (Jan 3, 2006)

After the first bobber goes down... your hooked forever!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: I absolutely love it bluesun7602. Welcome to the your new addiction. 

The pics were awesome. Yeah, being the only woman and hooking into steel sure does make you smile huh? 

Congratulations, now we have one more female addict. 

Whooaaa!:evil: 

Be careful though..............you might start acting crazy like me.:evilsmile


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

Great pics! Looks like a blast!!!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That's awesome Kris!
Glad to hear you enjoyed it:coolgleam


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks!!  

and i'm sorry boys, but it was too cold to wear a bikini. :lol:


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

well i didnt wanna ask but since you brought it up


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice, You look like you had a blast catching him. Your smile tells it all.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Outstanding!!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Good Job!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

WOOHOOO!!! That's great! Maybe by spring next year we will have enough ladies to have a steelhead outing all our own!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> WOOHOOO!!! That's great! Maybe by spring next year we will have enough ladies to have a steelhead outing all our own!!!


We will defiantley make that one happen. :evil:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ok so it took me a month to notice!!!!!


Congrats Chrissy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34 (Nov 14, 2006)

bluesun7602 said:


> and it's crazy. i love it! when you see the bobber drop down and zigzag, catching a glimpse of the hog when he surfaces, fighting him in near to the net... and i'm still amazed that those monsters haven't snapped the pole yet. its even better being the only girl down there and catching more than the other guys in the other boats... all i can do is shrug my shoulders, smile, and cast again. :lol:
> 
> i'm so hooked. pun intended. click on my gallery.


this sounds like something i wrote.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks guys  the boys took me with them to go meet with the gary's custom rods guy in portland, really nice guy and wow, he knows his stuff! both of 'em bought a rod from him and we'll be making a trip back in the future for me.


----------

